# Wife has Orgasms in 3 minutes



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

If my wife really tries, she can reach Orgasm in 3-4 minutes. She usually milks out the session to over an hour by getting close and then waiting. Then she will eventually have 3-4 orgasms in quick succession. The problem we face is, she often wants to initiate sex very late at night (after midnight) when I have to get up early for work. She is a SAHM and can sleep in. I would like for her to finish faster, especially on week nights. She says she wants to "get her money's worth and not rush it".

I both appreciate and am lucky to have married a woman with such a HD, but I need some more sleep more than I need some more sex. Please advise!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Tell her that if she wants to start earlier, you are happy to take all the time she wants, but late at night you need your sleep, so she should expect quick and efficient.





MAJDEATH said:


> If my wife really tries, she can reach Orgasm in 3-4 minutes. She usually milks out the session to over an hour by getting close and then waiting. Then she will eventually have 3-4 orgasms in quick succession. The problem we face is, she often wants to initiate sex very late at night (after midnight) when I have to get up early for work. She is a SAHM and can sleep in. I would like for her to finish faster, especially on week nights. She says she wants to "get her money's worth and not rush it".
> 
> I both appreciate and am lucky to have married a woman with such a HD, but I need some more sleep more than I need some more sex. Please advise!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> If my wife really tries, she can reach Orgasm in 3-4 minutes. She usually milks out the session to over an hour by getting close and then waiting. Then she will eventually have 3-4 orgasms in quick succession. The problem we face is, she often wants to initiate sex very late at night (after midnight) when I have to get up early for work. She is a SAHM and can sleep in. I would like for her to finish faster, especially on week nights. She says she wants to "get her money's worth and not rush it".
> 
> I both appreciate and am lucky to have married a woman with such a HD, but I need some more sleep more than I need some more sex. Please advise!


Similar situation here as my wife too is a SAHM. It's further compounded by the fact that she is more alert in the evening whereas I am a morning person (Haven't used an alarm in over 10 years and I always wake up around 5AM wide awake and ready to take on the day).

We make it work so that if I'm feeling "frisky" I have the advantage of being able to come home for lunch (2 minutes away) for a little midday fun, or right after work or dinner, we'll have sex. If she wants a little action when we go to bed (and often by that time, I am completely wiped), I am always more than happy to give her a few orgasms orally, and often when I do that...heh...I end up "rising to the occasion" anyway and we go from there, ya know? >


----------



## D1C (Aug 29, 2015)

That's what we call "one of them good problems". If it's possible take a little nap in the evening so you can wake up and do the do..... Or ask her to initiate earlier so you can get to sleep


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Would she agree to quickies a few times during the week and longer times on W/E.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Why don't you initiate sex at a better time for you?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> If my wife really tries, she can reach Orgasm in 3-4 minutes. She usually milks out the session to over an hour by getting close and then waiting. Then she will eventually have 3-4 orgasms in quick succession. *The problem we face* is, she often wants to initiate sex very late at night (after midnight) when I have to get up early for work. She is a SAHM and can sleep in. I would like for her to finish faster, especially on week nights. She says she wants to "get her money's worth and not rush it".
> 
> I both appreciate and am lucky to have married a woman with such a HD, but I need some more sleep more than I need some more sex. Please advise!



Generally speaking I would say this is a "good problem" to have. If your wife is very sexual keep in mind that sex starts outside the bedroom. Try teasing her throughout the day with texts or by her some toys and tell her to get everything warmed up. By the time you step in she will br ready to finish!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Saves time in the drive-thru


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You need a rabbit (vibrator), handcuffs and complete control. Start early!

Take command. Wear her out first then take your turn.

Works like a charm and you'll sleep like a log.😈😈😈😈😈😈


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

MAJDEATH,

Is your W giving classes, I'll sign my W up. 

On another level she must still find you desirable, count your blessings.

Tamat


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I need to learn how to do that. The 3 minutes O, sounds like the title of a bestseller.>


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

My tongue starts getting really tired after about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Would she agree to quickies a few times during the week and longer times on W/E.


Yeah, maybe both needs can get met.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

brooklynAnn said:


> I need to learn how to do that. The 3 minutes O, sounds like the title of a bestseller.>


Sounds funner than 6 minutes abs. :grin2:


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

good evening
with a toy and vibrator my wife will orgasm in just a couple of minutes. Unlike the OP, she often prefers quick to slow. Given the option, I'd always prefer to take our time.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

richardsharpe said:


> good evening
> with a toy and vibrator my wife will orgasm in just a couple of minutes. Unlike the OP, she often prefers quick to slow. Given the option, I'd always prefer to take our time.


Yeah, I've got a wife like that too. She can get off in under a minute, no problem. And although one is (almost always) enough for her, fortunately she can handle a few more after that.

My wife would almost always prefer a 5 minute session over anything longer, and even though she can and will orgasm a few more times, I can tell that after the first one or two - she's done.

Once, just for kicks, we tried to see how many she could have before she said "no mas". 7 was it, and she didn't particularly wish to revisit that again.

Now because I'm not a quick-shooter, she usually ends up with 2-3 orgasms per session, and they don't usually last more than 10 or 15 minutes, total. This is fine with me, but to be honest, I wish SHE wasn't such a quick-shooter! (oh, irony...) My preference would be a solid 30-60 minute session, and like I said, she prefers the 5 minute variety.

My theory as to why she's like this is kind of funny (and although logical, maybe not correct..) The first time we had sex when we started dating, I spent a lot of time pleasing her, especially orally, and she came 5 times, if I recall. In the afterglow, she told me she had never been done like that before, and that nobody had given her that kind of attention, nor had she ever had that many O's before. Made me feel pretty studly! Some time later, maybe a few months or so, she mentioned that her past experiences (especially with her most recent ex before me) were quick shooters, and not orally inclined, or skilled.

By the time we started dating, we were both in our 30's, so from the sounds of it, quick-shooters were the norm for her.

Perhaps she adapted to that over time, and learned to O quickly, otherwise she wouldn't have one?

Now the irony is that she would prefer shorter sessions with me - ostensibly because she doesn't WANT 4 or 5 orgasms (tires her out!) But I also fear that, somewhere in the back of her mind, she figures that if I don't O quickly, then I'm not THAT turned on by her. She's even casually said as much, without being direct. There have been a handful of times where I've been tired, or something hurts, and I end up taking much longer than I'd like, and she's appeared to be slightly insulted. And given my age and the various injuries and pains I seem to constantly have, there have also been a few times where I just couldn't finish at all, and that's hurt her.

But the thing I find funny is that I've always, and I mean always, been under the impression that men who can last longer are more desirable sex partners.

Now, with my ex wife, I learnt to get off quickly, and I usually did. She was not orgasmic (except with a vibrator), and we had a size mismatch going on, so intercourse could only go on so long. Also many other problems, but I digress... So I learned how to get off within minutes.

Which is totally ironic, because that seems to be what my wife did - learned to get off quickly, or she might miss her chance.

I can't win!

(sorry for the long post, as usual)


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

One thing worse than never getting sex (or getting very little of it) is getting too much....

I've been in both situations, and should know

And having to choose between sleep and sex can be a really tough job, specially if badly sleep deprived. Added to it, the male role as provider (sexually too)!


----------

